# Help! Need value of Toro snowblower



## dmw1022 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - hoping someone can help me out. My grandfather gave me a 2003/2004? Toro 924 Powershift, with a softside cab, has been used maybe 5 times max, started up a month ago on the first pull. Anyone know how much I could sell it for? We have a Mule 2510 with a snowblade, so no use for the Toro. Would appreciate any help anyone can offer!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*toro snow blower*

The Toro 924 is a good snow blower and I would very strongly
suggest you hold onto it as you will need it at some point 
and it is money in the bank as you have a snow blower you 
can use and it will work for a long time and if the mule breaks
shoot it to put it out its misery and use the Toro as it has the 
traction assist.

A little fluid film or cheap cooking spray does wonders for 
making any snowblower work better without clogging.

Shut the fuel tank off and start it up to run the fuel out of it and then close the choke to run the gas out of the carburateur after that and just wheel it in a corner out of the way put half a box of moth balls in the auger housing and around the engine, pour a little seafoam in the gasoline tank and a little in the crankcase and put moth balls in and around the engine and gear box- just cover the engine with a big garbage bag until you need it.

just be sure to have a handfull of shear pins and a replacement belt set on hand and in a sealed plastic bag as the blower will have a belt that is 6-7 years old now and they break at the worst times. The blower and the belt will not go to waste and you will be prepared if the snow is very deep and heavy with a good snow blower or if you have to put the mule out of its misery.

I would not try sell it because someone will try to take advanatage oif you and that model is money in the bank for you anyway.

leon


----------



## dmw1022 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Leon, but I'd still like to know what I could possibly sell it for, even if the Mule breaks down, we've got other means of snow removal.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Toro 924*

The problem is even though it is in mint condition 
you will never be offered what it is worth.

Thats is why I suggested you hold on to it as you
can never have enough snow removal equipment.

When the blower was new it was retailing for over
1100 dollars with out the wind breaker.
I dought you will see half that because of its age.

You know what its been through and how little it 
was used but someone else does not and as it is 
out of warranty iits of little value.

The quality of the blower is with out question but it is
worth little in a sale value because it is a seasonal item.

and if you offer it for sale the offers will be of little value period.

Hold on to it and you will never be sorry you kept it.

leon


----------

